# [Verkaufe] Diverse PC-Komponenten (E6750, RAM, Giganbyte P35, NZXT-Gehäuse)



## Cpt_Kirk (4. Juli 2012)

*[Verkaufe] Diverse PC-Komponenten (E6750, RAM, Giganbyte P35, NZXT-Gehäuse)*

Hallo allerseits,

ich verkaufe folgende PC-Komponenten: 

Prozessor: Intel Core 2 Duo E6750 (inkl. Kühler) *(30€*)
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3P  *(40€)*
RAM: 2x GEIL 2GB CL5 PC6400 *(40€*) + 2x G.SKILL 1GB CL5 PC6400 *(20€*)
Gehäuse: NZXT HU-001-B schwarz, schallgedämmt (*50€)*
Laufwerk: LG - DVD Reader (Kostenlose Beigabe bei Abnahme aller Komponenten)

Bei Abnahme aller Komponenten würde ich einen Paketpreis von 150€ machen. Bilder sind auf Anfrage verfügbar.
Am liebsten wäre mir eine Abholung in / um Berlin. Versand geht auch, aber dann zu lasten des Käufers.


----------

